# TOLEDO, OHIO



## flar (Mar 7, 2006)

*T O L E D O - O H I O*


----------



## Falubaz (Nov 20, 2004)

Looks interesting but at the same time so empty. What is it, sunday early morning?


----------



## 600West218 (Aug 30, 2010)

Typical American city - devoid of people. Only occasional cars passing by.

When I was in England and told people there how amazed I was at how vibrant their cities were I don't think they quite understood. If they could see this thread, or even better go to an American city like this, I think they'd understand.

BTW, any pictures of the Jeep factory? I'd love to see some.


----------



## Spookvlieger (Jul 10, 2009)

^^ I followed your thread, you seemed pretty surprised yourself. I can tell you that you'll find that vibrance across Europe even in cities of only 70.000 people.

Toledo is a nice city so it seems, nice architecture, nice streets, but where the hell is everyone?! Overhere those old buildings would all house little shops, cafés, restaurants ect...People would sit on small terraces next to the street, take a walk, shop...I've seen pics of Houston by a Dutch forumer in the Dutch subsection. Streets completely empty. I understand the climate plays a role in Houston but still for a city of 2.5 million inhabitants, that's a disaster!


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

Great photos.


----------



## D.J. (Apr 5, 2008)

Looks like Minsk or North Korea in terms of live bustling...


----------



## goldgrif (Jan 2, 2012)

Looks early morning and on week end. i grew up in Toledo, and the suburbs killed the downtown area. it is much busier during the week. I have been gone for over 10 years and miss it more each day


----------



## musiccity (Jan 5, 2011)

This is definitely an extreme example but in general Americans are much more laid back than Europeans are. After a long work day Americans would much rather go home, relax and watch some TV than go clubbing and drinking all night. During the day, we drive around in cars instead of walk because are cities are so sprawled out.


----------



## pablogarlib (Jun 22, 2007)

Very neat, clean, frozen in time.

It reminds me of other would-be-cities that never made it like: Cincinnati, Birmingham, Pittsburgh, Baltimore, parts of New Jersey near NYC, Saint Louis, etc


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

sad so see empty streets and sidewalks, but nice photos though.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice photos from Toledo, Ohio; i liked them


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

Nice architecture, but looks really abandoned compared to Toledo, Spain that I visited last year! In Toledo, Spain there is a street named after Toledo, Ohio. 









The twisting sculpture to the left looks like Turning Torso, the tallest building in my city!


----------



## flar (Mar 7, 2006)

These shots were taken at about 2-3pm on December 24th. Downtown Toledo looks to be mostly office buildings, with very little retail and almost no residential nearby. I think that explains the lack of pedestrians.


----------



## 600West218 (Aug 30, 2010)

yup, that is typical of American cities. If you had gone to a suburban shopping mall it would have been mobbed with people.


----------



## Spookvlieger (Jul 10, 2009)

^^Well, that's sad. There isn't even christmass lighting in the downtown...


----------



## Munichpictures1970 (Aug 2, 2007)

Very interesting pictures!


----------



## madonnagirl (Aug 7, 2011)

I love this city for its well preserved old buildings and clean streets.
thank you for sharing your photos.


----------



## Pommes (Feb 14, 2009)

musiccity said:


> This is definitely an extreme example but in general Americans are much more laid back than Europeans are. After a long work day Americans would much rather go home, relax and watch some TV than go clubbing and drinking all night. During the day, we drive around in cars instead of walk because are cities are so sprawled out.



The reason is mainly the sprawled cities and the malls that comes with it. Instead of walking around Downtown, and eat at restaurants in the city, they take their car to Steak N Shake, McDonald's etc in the suburbs, because thats where everyone lives. As a consequense there are almost nothing to do Downtown and it creates a bad cycle were no one open any shops, restaurants, etc. 

As much as I love America it always make me sad when I see how so many cities here are like this. Just visited Cincinnati which is another example. So much potential but totally empty due to the suburban sprawl. Another example is Dayton, OH. 850K metro area but you are lucky if you see one single person walking when you drive around exploring the city. I hope this will change.


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

Pommes said:


> The reason is mainly the sprawled cities and the malls that comes with it. Instead of walking around Downtown, and eat at restaurants in the city, they take their car to Steak N Shake, McDonald's etc in the suburbs, because thats where everyone lives. As a consequense there are almost nothing to do Downtown and it creates a bad cycle were no one open any shops, restaurants, etc.
> 
> As much as I love America it always make me sad when I see how so many cities here are like this. Just visited Cincinnati which is another example. So much potential but totally empty due to the suburban sprawl. Another example is Dayton, OH. 850K metro area but you are lucky if you see one single person walking when you drive around exploring the city. I hope this will change.


I'd also like to point out it depends on WHEN you're there. Most cities in this country with the exceptions of the largest ones, are pretty empty on the weekends, especially Sundays. I've been to all those cities as well and frankly, it's not any different in Tulsa OK, Indianapolis IN, or Louisville KY. However if you're there doing the week between 9-5 you see a lot more people.


----------



## alexander2000 (Aug 6, 2011)

this is seemingly a nice city but looks depressing.
can't help but to have a wishful thinking to repopulate the city
to once again makes it a lively and vibrant one.


----------

